# Summer Miracles Due in June, July, August and September!



## Grateful365

Thought I would start a group for babies that are due this summer! I just got the best present in the world with a miraculous Christmas BFP. Our first BFP took 4 years... This one.... First try. Feeling incredibly blessed!

Our Summer Miracle Due Dates!

June
10th - Myra

July

August
3rd - J22

September
3rd - Grateful365
11th - Zoola


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations *grateful*! I just got a Christmas :bfp: as well! Best present ever indeed :happydance: I estimate my due date to be end of August. I've had 3 rounds of blood tests and my hcg is looking good and progesterone remains steady. I was at risk for low progesterone so I'm really happy. I'm 36...will be 37 in a couple months. I had my first DD four days before my 35th birthday.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi MrsChezek and a huge congrats to you!!! I'm glad all your numbers are looking good!! This is also my 2nd - my DS is 17 months old. I am due September 3rd. I am 35, will be 36 this spring. Had my 1st at 34.

Hooray to Christmas BFPs!!! I couldn't be happier. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Grateful365

P.S. - your little girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you! I have to update the picture as that one is from last spring! I'm not having too many symptoms yet...just tired. I'm waiting for the nausea to hit me...I suffered a lot with my first :cry: Maybe it will miss me this time tho! :thumbup: How about yourself? Your son is a cutie as well...well dressed too :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Thanks - he is a complete joy. :flower:

I had two days of severe nausea and vomiting at 10 and 11 DPO. It disappeared as fast as it came...and I'm feeling great...knock on wood! My stomach feels full but no symptoms other than that really. 

I had 2 weeks of bad nausea in my 1st pregnancy between 4-6 weeks. I'm hoping is passes by this time! I hope it passes you by this time as well!


----------



## myra

Congratulations Grateful and MrsC!!! What great Chrustmas gifts!

I'd love to join you- I'm a bit farther along but the over 35 June babues thread petered out and it would be nice to share some if this journey with others. 
OH and I are both 41. We have a 20month old son and are expecting a daughter in June- due date is the 10th.


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Myra! We are happy to have you - congratulations on your 2nd baby!!! How exciting. 

How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *Myra*! And congratulations :hi:

I don't really have any symptoms except maybe for slightly sore nipples so I'm a bit worried...but trying not to think about it! Just holding out until my first scan next Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Grateful365

MrsChezek said:


> Welcome *Myra*! And congratulations :hi:
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms except maybe for slightly sore nipples so I'm a bit worried...but trying not to think about it! Just holding out until my first scan next Thursday. Fingers crossed!

I don't really either MrsChezek. I'm feeling great...but that also makes me slightly nervous at times. :wacko: I'm so happy you get to have a scan next Thursday!! I can't wait!! 

My doctor won't see me until 12 weeks. It's gonna drive me crazy to wait that long! Feb. 24!


----------



## myra

Grateful365 said:


> Welcome Myra! We are happy to have you - congratulations on your 2nd baby!!! How exciting.
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far?

This has been a blissfully boring pregnancy so far...hoping it stays that way! With my son, I was in and out of ER throughout second tri and he ended up being born at 29 weeks. (He spent 3 difficult months in the NICU before coming home with us- you'd never know looking at him now that he was ever 3.5lbs and fighting to breathe!) hence the reason im happy to have a boring pregnancy. I was exhausted and nauseaous a lot first tri, but didn't get to the place of throwing up. Other than that, I didn't have many symptoms either. 

Grateful- looking forward to hearing about your scan next week. It's esp hard waiting for that first one (don't know how you do it MrsC- it would drive me crazy as well having to wait that long!

It looks like our kids aren't thst far apart in age- 16, 20 and 22months? Will be interesting to see how (if) they process the whole pregnancy thing...right now it doesn't mean much to my son. I have a feeling it will take brining baby 2 home for him to begin to understand.


----------



## Grateful365

Oh wow Myra, you went through a lot with your 1st pregnancy! I'm glad this one has been 'boring' thus far and I hope it continues that way! 

You got MrsC and I mixed up - she has the scan next week. I'm the unfortunate soul that has to wait until 12 weeks. Torture but I don't have much choice. :coffee:

Yes my son hasn't seemed to interested in little babies. It sure will be interesting to see what he thinks of the baby in September! He will be just over 2 years old then. :)


----------



## myra

How have you two been feeling? Still managing to avoid nausea? Hope so!

I started my progesterone shots this week and haven't noticed any side effects. I have a scan next Monday and will see how the little girl is doing as well as check cervix to make sure it is staying long. On a different note, this baby is an active one, I even woke up last night to her kicking. 

Hope you're both doing well!


----------



## Zoola77

Hi ladies. Congrats to you all&#128515; I'm brand new here. Just got BFP on Dec 31 and due Sep 11. I think I'm still in shock! I will be 38 next week and hubby is 40. If this one works out it will be our first. Since we started on the TTC journey 2 years ago, I've had a MC at 5 weeks and another at 12 weeks then surgery to remove a humongous fibroid&#128513; I think my uterus is fixed up now and I pray this one sticks! I look forward to reading all your updates and following your progress&#128522;


----------



## myra

Welcome and congratulations Zoola!!! What a great way to bring in the New Year :)

Fingers tossed that this is a sticky one. Looking forward to sharing the journey with you too


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! My name is Jess and I'm 6w4d with my second. We got our BFP on Christmas Eve and I turned 40 on Dec. 29. :) I'm just holding on tight until I can get an ultrasound...I almost don't believe it's real quite yet! 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2015.


----------



## J22

Hi ladies,

I´m due Aug 3rd with my second (I´ll be 41). I had my first dd at 39, she´s 16 months now and I´m still breastfeeding her. 
I had my first scan today at 10 weeks and saw little peanut. 

It´s nice to be in contact with you all x :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! 

How is everyone feeling? I've been battling some pretty extreme nausea that's pretty much all day long, everyday. Hoping it subsides soon!!


----------



## myra

Grateful- sorry that you've been feeing so ill!! Did you have it this bad with your first pregnancy? I've been feeling ok- was nice to have off 10 days at the end of December and to catch up on some rest. I hve my anatomy scan on Monday. 

Welcome and congrats Septbride and J22!!

MrsC- how did your scan go yesterday?


Grateful- when you have a chance would you be willing to put people's due dates on your first post and if you're not up to it, just let me know and I'll list the due dates on my first post in this thread? Thanks


----------



## Tjohnson

Hi everyone found out this week that we are expecting. The estimated date that I calculated is mid sept. I currently have an 11 and 8 year old so this pregnancy was a surprise


----------



## MrsChezek

*myra* - wow your previous pregnancy was quite an adventure! I hope this one stays boring for you :hug: My scan went great! Doc said everything looks good and we even got to hear a heartbeat! I&#8217;m over the moon :cloud9:

*zoola* - hi :hi: and welcome! Congratulations on your awesome new years eve gift :happydance:

*septbride* - congratulations! What a wonderful xmas present :flower: We got our BFP on 12/18 but that was at 11DPO. I tested early cause we had a big party that Friday and I wanted to know if I could drink! I think we&#8217;re about the same due date though.

*J22* - congratulations! Isn&#8217;t it such a relief to see them on a scan? I just had my first scan on Thursday. Heard a heartbeat too!

*grateful* - I&#8217;m in nausea hell as well! Sorry I haven&#8217;t been here much but it&#8217;s hard to get on the computer when I feel like I&#8217;m dying most of the day. It&#8217;s not as bad as with #1 as with her I couldn&#8217;t eat or drink anything weeks 5.5-13. I&#8217;m able to eat some stuff now and get some relief every few hours. So I&#8217;m thankful for that.

*tjohnson* - congratulations on your surprise!!! How fun.

AFM, just trying to hang in there with the nausea and chasing after my 22m old. I've caved and asked the nanny for extra hours. I just can't keep up with her at dance class and little gym! I'm ok about 2/3 of the time but the remaining third it gets so bad that I can barely focus on my LO. She is so active and wants to keep playing and if I sit and play dead she climbs all over me and it just makes me so much worse. I feel bad cause she doesn't understand as just a few weeks ago I was actively playing with her. I'm really hoping this passes soon and I'm not in nausea hell until 13 weeks.


----------



## myra

Welcome tjohnson!!:flower:

MrsC- glad to hear the good news about your scan. pretty amazing to hear the heartbeat for the first time! :) I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly with all that nausea. I also hope to passes sooner this time for you as well. Its good that you have the option to have your nanny help out a bit more- hopefully that gives you a chance to catch a break


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies - I've still been really battling some bad nausea. Have also been feeling rather weak the past two days. I put in a call to my doctor today I'm worried I might be getting dehydrated. Hopefully this will all pass soon so that I can really enjoy this blessing.

I did add all of the due dates that I saw to the front page there are a few I was missing like Mrs C, septbride, and tjohnson. I will pretty it up a bit when I'm feeling better :flower:


----------



## Jenny Bean

OHHHH, can you add me?
I am due June 25 
This is my first, I am 38 and the OH is 39.
We just got married 4 months ago and we can't believe our luck but we are expecting our honeymoon baby!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *myra*! Today is extra bad. I can't wait for this phase to be over...

Hi *Jenny*! Congratulations and welcome :hi:

*grateful* - I'm in nausea hell with you. AUGH. :cry: I don't know my exact due date yet so I'll let you know once I do know. Hope you feel better soon!!!!! Morning sickness sucks :hug:


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, thanks for the welcome! Sorry to hear that some of you aren't feeling well. I find that sparkling water helps to calm things down a bit. 

I'm talking to the nurse today and plan to ask if I can squeak in for an early ultrasound. I can't wait another month!!


----------



## rmsh1

I will be 36 in Feb and today got my bfp :) This will be baby number 2 for us, and we were not ttc, but over the moon all the same :)


----------



## myra

Welcome and congrats Jenny and rmsh1!

Thanks Grateful for posting our dates on front page, even when you're feeling so sick from the nausea. I hope that it passes soon for you. 

MrsC- any relief from nausea yet? I know it's still early but hopefully you're getting some breaks. 

How are the rest of you ladies feeling?


AFM, I'm at the halfway point- 20 weeks today!!! Second tri has been going quickly (though energy still hasn't returned...guess that's the life of being pregnant and having a toddler ;) ). Things continue to be wonderfully boring here- knock on wood, but I'm guessing this must be how most pregnancies go.... We had our anatomy scan last week and our little girl is looking perfect!!! Next scan is in 2 weeks (every 3 weeks to check cervix length (gave out at 26 weeks last pregnancy)- so far is continuing to look good). 

Hope everyone is doing ok:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

I'm dreading morning sickness kicking in, had it quite bad with my first and lost a lot of weight. Hopefully not so bad this time around


----------



## MrsChezek

My due date is 8/30/2015 for now. I&#8217;m not sure at what point the doc confirms it. But I guess I&#8217;ll go with that for now.

*rmsh1* - hey! I remember you from here when we were TTC or preg with our firsts! They are about a month apart it seems. Congratulations! 

*myra* - I caved in and got some meds from the doc so I&#8217;m better. The symptoms are much more manageable and I can actually DRINK! Which is amazing&#8230;I was SO dehydrated. But I feel ultra guilty taking the meds&#8230;I hate taking meds in general and especially while pregnant. I&#8217;m glad things are still boring at your end! Fingers crossed it stays that way :hug:

I&#8217;ve already lost 4 pounds since my BFP. I don&#8217;t want to lose any more as I feel I&#8217;m in a good place right now. I just miss my muscle mass. I haven&#8217;t worked out since November and I&#8217;m starting to feel all around SQUISHY. :cry:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rmsh1

I remember you too MrsC, congrats. We weren't planning to TTC until July so this has taken us by surprise :) Going to make doc appointment today


----------



## septbride

How is everyone feeling? I've been having some pretty bad nausea in the evenings, and SUCH bad insomnia! I fell asleep at 4 am last night - :wacko:


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm loving this thread. Hi ladies! I'm due Aug 28th. My best friend is due Aug 26th. Having our pregnancies so close together is amazing. I'm so excited! More excited than she is I think lol, I'm just so happy this is happening.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi *KBCupcake* :hi: Congratulations and welcome!

I too am battling the nausea but luckily not insomnia. I actually have the opposite problem as the anti-nausea meds are making me super drowsy and I'm having the hardest time waking up in the morning. It's awful. After 8-9 hours of sleep I feel like I just fell asleep when the alarm rings! Takes me 30m to wake up and actually get up. What sucks more is not being able to drink caffeine!!! :cry: But I have my 9 week scan this Thursday and I want nothing more than for this bean to be healthy and thriving even if it means suffering a little...right? :flower:


----------



## J22

Hi ladies,

I had my 12 week scan today and everything´s looking fine so far. The NT measurement was good so that was a relief. I saw it´s little heart beating away on the monitor screen! I´m measuring 12 weeks today, the baby is 5.5cm in length.
I´m now waiting on the triple test results so I´m keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that the hospital don´t call me back in within the next 10 days - if they don´t call, the risks are low enough.
I don´t feel queasy anymore and my nips were really sore but that´s vanished now too, so I´m not really feeling much at all in the way of being pregnant at the moment.
Hope you´re all well x
 



Attached Files:







scan 12 weeks 22 Jan 2015.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## septbride

Congrats on the 12-week scan, J! I can't wait to get the nuchal measurement done. I'm sweating the wait. 

Hope you're feeling better, MrsC... yes, it's all worth it in the end!


----------



## myra

Welcome and cog rats *KBCupcake*!

Good news on the scan, *J22* and that the queasiness seems to have gone.

*MrsC*- glad to hear that the meds are helping with the nexuses, even with the undesirable side effects! Can you not have caffeine with your meds or have you chosen to cut it out completely in pregnancy? Limited though my intake is, I feel like it's the only thing that gets me through somedays (though I couldn't drink it at all in first tri- made me sick)

Who's waiting til birth to find out gender and who is going to find out ahead? Husband and I are both too impatient to wait so we found out at about 14 weeks (girl) once I got my blood work results.

It seems I'm entering a bit of an insomnia stage. The last few days I've woken at 2:30am and then had the hardest time trying to fall back to sleep (before my alarm goes off at 4:30...) So it's been a long few days here!


----------



## MKHewson

Hi Grateful, I see your pregnant again, did you announce this in the fermara group too, did I miss that LOL. 

Hi ladies, 
I am 37, pregnant with number 2 due July 26, 2015, I will be 14 weeks Sun

First tri was rougher then my first time, and for 8 week we thought we were having twins. Dont get me wrong I would have grateful for any blessing but I am happy for one healthy baby. I had my 12 scan all is good.

And Myra....Im Myra LOL nice to meet you LOL
:happydance:


----------



## jessiecat

hi ladies-
So excited to join you all. Im 37, will be 38 when baby is born. my first child! Im 11 weeks and due on August 14. The first 5 weeks of the pregnancy were tough because of the exhaustion and nausea but i started feeling good again just a few days past the 10th week! Feeling pretty lucky about that. i know some of you are taking anti nausea meds- it will go away soon!!

i had an ultrasound at 10 weeks and so far so good. Did the bloodwork for the Panorama genetic testing, but opted not to find out the gender.

i really thought i would miss my caffeine and wine but i dont at all. ive found some yummy juices and mix them with a little sparkling water. Im a huge seafood foodie and I'm really missing oysters and sashimi. 

belly is already popping but I'm petite so I'm not surprised- i just don't have a lot of room in there. I have a linea nigra starting and some varicose veins :(

I have a very personal question- has anyone been anxious about having having sex? I wasn't able to do anything while i was feeling awful in the beginning but now that I'm feeling better and i know baby is doing ok I'm more up for it.


----------



## Whatme

Hey all, I got my bfp today, and estimate I'm 5.6wks so a 22nd sept due date, I'm 34 now, but I'll be 35 in June, currently no symptoms but this is normal for me, this will be my 4th child. 

So hey, happy to meet you all, here's to a happy healthy 9 months &#128516;


----------



## myra

Septbride- when do you have your scan? Hard to wait to get to see the little one!

Welcome new ladies-MKHewson, jessiecat and Whatme!! Exciting to have more of you join us!!

MK- glad you've made it past the rough first tri and that you had a good scan! Myra is a nickname my sister and friends in college called me- given name is Maria- but I like them both!

jessiecat- glad to hear you've gotten past nausea and jf a good scan as well! As for sex, OH and I are rather cautious about it since we had a very challenging first pregnancy with bleeding and contractions and then my son born at 29weeks. During that pregnancy we were told not to have sex. I'm up for it this pregnancy but thibk OH isn't comfortable with trying it after everything we went through last time. I've gone back to caffeine in second tri, but limiting it and I've had a couple half glasses of wine. Turned out I missed the idea of wine more Han the actual taste of it. I've been doing lots of juice/water mixes like you as well. 

Whatme- exciting to have just gotten your bfp! Glad you found us here

AFM- I felt the bsby kick from the outside 2 nights ago! OH hasn't felt her yet but I think last time it was a couple weeks after I felt it outside thst he could as well. This little girl seems to be most active in the evenings after I put my son to bed, though maybe it's just that I'm finally relaxed and sitting down for the first time all day so I actually feel her. 

I hope the rest of you are doing well!


----------



## septbride

Congrats and welcome to MKHewson, Jessiecat and whatme!

Myra, I hear you on the insomnia...same here. My 15 m/o and I were both wide awake from 3-5 am last night. :dohh: That's great that you're feeling the baby kick! 

I had an early u/s at 7 weeks and they'll listen on the Doppler tomorrow. My next u/s is scheduled for 2/24...still so long to wait! 

Hope all are well!


----------



## myra

Have any of you taken progesterone shots in past pregnancies? I've been on them for a month now (once/week). Over the last week I've started developing a rash on both hip/butt areas near the injection sites. Going to ask my doc about it at our ultrasound appointment tmw (assuming we can make it in tmws snowstorm...)but was just curious if others had experienced this. 

How are you all feeling? Nausea or insomnia getting better for anyone? Hope all is well!


----------



## MrsChezek

AUGH. Every time I come her to post an update something throws me off&#8230;computer battery dies, baby wakes up early from nap, mailman comes, someone needs me for something&#8230;so annoying! Well, my 9 week scan went great so I&#8217;m thrilled! Baby is growing right on schedule and I got my script for the NT scan and noninvasive prenatal testing. I booked it for 2/12 and so now I&#8217;m counting the days&#8230;10 more to go!

The nausea seems better but I&#8217;m still taking the meds as I still get nauseated when I eat so I would imagine I&#8217;d feel pretty horrible if I went off of them. I was sick until almost 13 weeks with Hayden so my guess is I&#8217;m not quite there yet with this one. SO CANNOT WAIT! I&#8217;m able to eat more foods and even drink water so I&#8217;m pleased with that. I&#8217;m still craving salty stuff like mad though! SO not like me&#8230;I&#8217;m starting to think it&#8217;s a boy as I&#8217;m a total chocolate and ice cream person and I&#8217;m repulsed by both. 

*J22* - glad to hear your NT scan went well! I can&#8217;t wait to have mine&#8230;that peace of mind must be wonderful.

*septbride* - I&#8217;m counting the days (sometimes hours) to my NT scan too&#8230;I wish we could just know everything when we get the BFP! Wouldn&#8217;t that be nice?

*myra* - thanks! We are totally finding out asap. Well, we&#8217;re going to ask them to put it in an envelope so we can do a gender reveal cake. I can&#8217;t resist the excuse to get cake! :winkwink: Plus it will be nice to share in the moment with our family. How exciting to feel a kick!!! I can&#8217;t wait to feel them at all&#8230;I keep looking for it&#8230;I think in another week or two I should feel something. Though I didn&#8217;t feel my first one until like 24 weeks :cry: What did your doc say about the rash? Hope you made it to your appt! We didn&#8217;t get anything but rain down here...

Welcome *MKHewson* :hi: I&#8217;m expecting my second as well. How old is your first? Mine is 23 months.

*jessiecat* - hi and welcome! :hi: I&#8217;m jealous of your nausea subsiding. I can&#8217;t wait to get back to eating well. I haven&#8217;t thought about sex yet as I&#8217;m still feeling awful in the evenings. But they say it&#8217;s ok! I can&#8217;t believe you opted not to know the gender&#8230;I&#8217;m dying to know!!!!

*whatme* - congrats and welcome! Fourth?? Bless your heart! I admire you&#8230;I always wanted four but got started really late and at this point I&#8217;m exhausted with just one and worried about handling a second!


----------



## myra

MrsC- glad to hear scan went well!

I did make it to my appointment, despite the foot of snow still coming down ( on top of the 2 feet we got last week!). Doc said rash is common and I can put hydrocortisone on it. We got to see a 3D pic of our daughter- was incredible to actually see her face!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MKHewson

MrsChezek said:


> AUGH. Every time I come her to post an update something throws me offcomputer battery dies, baby wakes up early from nap, mailman comes, someone needs me for somethingso annoying! Well, my 9 week scan went great so Im thrilled! Baby is growing right on schedule and I got my script for the NT scan and noninvasive prenatal testing. I booked it for 2/12 and so now Im counting the days10 more to go!
> 
> The nausea seems better but Im still taking the meds as I still get nauseated when I eat so I would imagine Id feel pretty horrible if I went off of them. I was sick until almost 13 weeks with Hayden so my guess is Im not quite there yet with this one. SO CANNOT WAIT! Im able to eat more foods and even drink water so Im pleased with that. Im still craving salty stuff like mad though! SO not like meIm starting to think its a boy as Im a total chocolate and ice cream person and Im repulsed by both.
> 
> *J22* - glad to hear your NT scan went well! I cant wait to have minethat peace of mind must be wonderful.
> 
> *septbride* - Im counting the days (sometimes hours) to my NT scan tooI wish we could just know everything when we get the BFP! Wouldnt that be nice?
> 
> *myra* - thanks! We are totally finding out asap. Well, were going to ask them to put it in an envelope so we can do a gender reveal cake. I cant resist the excuse to get cake! :winkwink: Plus it will be nice to share in the moment with our family. How exciting to feel a kick!!! I cant wait to feel them at allI keep looking for itI think in another week or two I should feel something. Though I didnt feel my first one until like 24 weeks :cry: What did your doc say about the rash? Hope you made it to your appt! We didnt get anything but rain down here...
> 
> Welcome *MKHewson* :hi: Im expecting my second as well. How old is your first? Mine is 23 months.
> 
> *jessiecat* - hi and welcome! :hi: Im jealous of your nausea subsiding. I cant wait to get back to eating well. I havent thought about sex yet as Im still feeling awful in the evenings. But they say its ok! I cant believe you opted not to know the genderIm dying to know!!!!
> 
> *whatme* - congrats and welcome! Fourth?? Bless your heart! I admire youI always wanted four but got started really late and at this point Im exhausted with just one and worried about handling a second!

My little girl is about 28 months now. We just survived our first stomach flu last night dear god that was rough.


----------



## MrsChezek

Stomach flus are ROUGH! My LO had it a couple months ago...she vomited 13 times in 5 hours!!!!!! It was AWFUL. Ended up in ER but by the next day it was as if nothing ever happened. 

*myra* - what a cute little face!!!

I'm (not so) patiently waiting for my NT scan on 2/12...otherwise all is fine. Nausea seems to be getting better so fingers crossed it goes away soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hug:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsChezek said:


> Stomach flus are ROUGH! My LO had it a couple months ago...she vomited 13 times in 5 hours!!!!!! It was AWFUL. Ended up in ER but by the next day it was as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> *myra* - what a cute little face!!!
> 
> I'm (not so) patiently waiting for my NT scan on 2/12...otherwise all is fine. Nausea seems to be getting better so fingers crossed it goes away soon!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :hug:

My LO puked hourly. Was a little nerve wrecking as hubby had car at work and we had a snow storm. I now have a stomach flu emergency kit in closet lol cup of soup, crackers, pedilite, Gatorade lol. I'm ready for next time. Luckily for me i didn't get it thanks goodness.

Pretty sure at bed time last night i felt the baby move was so exciting


----------



## rmsh1

I have to sadly leave you all. I lost my baby today


----------



## MKHewson

rmsh1 said:


> I have to sadly leave you all. I lost my baby today

Oh you poor dear I'm sorry for your loss. Sending you support.


----------



## MrsChezek

MKHewson said:


> My LO puked hourly. Was a little nerve wrecking as hubby had car at work and we had a snow storm. I now have a stomach flu emergency kit in closet lol cup of soup, crackers, pedilite, Gatorade lol. I'm ready for next time. Luckily for me i didn't get it thanks goodness.
> 
> Pretty sure at bed time last night i felt the baby move was so exciting

It's good you're prepared! Hopefully you'll never get to use that stash! FX And yay for feeling the baby move! :happydance:



rmsh1 said:


> I have to sadly leave you all. I lost my baby today

I'm so very sad to read this *rmsh*. My heart goes out to you and your family. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## myra

rmsh- I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## myra

How are you all doing? Any news on the baby front- scans, genders etc?

Several of you getting close to end of first tri I think. I'm hoping that means you'll start feeling much better soon!

Here it seems pregnancy hormones have kicked in....for both OH and I. Seems we take turns being moody these days ;)

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm good! Thanks or asking :flower: 11 and a half weeks and my nausea seems to be subsiding. A part of me is celebrating!!! :happydance: but a part of me of course is worried :nope: At least the nausea was comforting in knowing things are more likely to be ok! My NT scan is on Thursday so I'm also nervous about that...I hate waiting! Just can't wait to know the results.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MKHewson

I am doing so much better now, yesterday I heard the heartbeat on Doppler. Since hitting the 2nd tri my symptoms went away and I was so paranoid. Now I feel I can just relax and enjoy that I have no symptoms LOL. 3-4 weeks till I get my ultrasound and found out what this little one is LOL. hehehe


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so jealous you're already at 16 weeks! I have my NT scan tomorrow and will get my blood drawn for one of the prenatal tests - materniti21 or panorama or harmony...I don't know which one the geneticist will recommend. 

Did any of you have a choice between these tests? If so, how did you decide? I'm wondering if I should do some research before we go in tomorrow. I'm really nervous about this NT scan as I'm 37 in 2 weeks and DH is 44 so I feel like the risk is higher. I just want to see that everything is ok...

We're off to Florida this Saturday and I CANNOT WAIT! I'm so tired of the 20s and freezing rain we've been having! The cabin fever has hit us all :cry: It will be SO nice to go play outside for a few days!!!


----------



## septbride

rmsh: I am so terribly sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you. 

MrsChezek: We just came back from Florida. I wish we'd stayed!! Have a great time. I did Maternit21 on Tuesday and did not have a choice of test - but I also didn't ask. Maybe they'll let you choose if you prefer one over the other? It might also be an insurance thing. 

Myra, my OH and I are both grouchy too! Sounds like we're dealing with the same extreme snow...all the shoveling and leaking windows are making us VERY crabby!


----------



## MrsChezek

I couldn't choose either - it was dictated by the lab my insurance uses so I got blood drawn for materniti21. I also had the NT scan but got ZERO results! :cry: The lab tech didn't say anything during the scan other than here is your ovaries, your baby, your bladder ("oh my it's full!") and the heartbeat. I thought someone would talk to us after the scan but nope, they said it will get sent to my obgyn and that he'll give me the results. I don't see him until NEXT THURSDAY! :cry: I'm so sad by this! I really wanted to know them before our trip so I could just relax in Florida. ARG. Did you ladies get your results right away?


----------



## myra

MrsC- glad you finally got your scan! Frustrating thoigh that nobody talks to you about it at the time. You're not the only one I've seen complain about that. Maybe they just do it differently here where I go (where are you located?) The ultrasound tech comes and does the scan and then the radiologist comes in and let's us know the results. Plus my doc always schedules an appt with him for after my scans (but perhaps this is just because I have a high risk pregnancy and get scans every 3 weeks). I didn't have a choice of tests and don't even know what the blood test was called other than "cell-free fetal DNA test." Hope you have fun in Florida! And on another note- just a few more days til you get to second tri!!!!

MK- good news that you've been feeling better! Exciting to be able to listen in on the heartbeat too!

Septbride- yes the same snow- I just noticed that you're also on Boston! Small world eh? I'm not looking forward to yet another foot coming over the next day. There isn't anywhere else to put all this snow- the snow piles are already 7feet tall! Plus I feel bad that hubby has to do it all since that's one thing that my doc expressly forbid me from doing during this pregnancy. I'm sure hormones are pwryly responsible for crabiness and like you two, as is being cooped up with this ridiculous snow!

24 weeks today!! Baby is officially viable...it was such a big number to get to in our last pregnancy since all the docs kept telling us if we could just get to 24 weeks, then our son had a chance. Nobody has even had to say that yet in this pregnancy....continues to be wonderfully smooth and boring :) :) :) :)


----------



## bicyclegoddes

rmsh1 said:


> I have to sadly leave you all. I lost my baby today

Hang in there. 

I used to live in Auckland for a year. What a beautiful country. 

I wish you peace and another chance.


----------



## bicyclegoddes

We are just under 11 weeks into our first pregnancy and found out this week it was twins. 

Due date is early September but likely will come in August. 

We are learning a lot and reading everything we can.


----------



## J22

bicyclegoddes said:


> We are just under 11 weeks into our first pregnancy and found out this week it was twins.
> 
> Due date is early September but likely will come in August.
> 
> We are learning a lot and reading everything we can.

Wow twins, congratulations! Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and heard babies heartbeat again which was great! I also got my triple screenign test results back at long last: 1/2,000 for Downs and 1/100,000 for Edwards. In fact, the Dowsn result was better than 2 years ago when I was 38 so I´m feeling some relief right now! My next appointment will be in about 4 weeks time for my 20 week scan.

Hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## myra

Welcome bicyclegoddess and congrats! Must have been a bit if a shock to discover twins- does it run in your family? Glad all is going well

J23- hearing the heartbeat is always nice reassurance. Good news on your test results too!


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome bicyclegoddes and congrats! :hi: 

I got my NT scan results and everything was good. 1.4mm on the fold. I'm also dating right on time so due date is 8/28! Very excited :happydance: Now waiting for my materniti21 results...hopefully next week! :coffee:


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

J22, congrats on the good test results! Such a relief, isn't it. I'm 40 as well and I was definitely anxious. 

MrsC, hope you don't have to wait much longer for your maternit21 results. That's nice that you saw the nuchal measurement already, gives you a good idea that maternit21 will be A-OK. 

I just got my maternit21 results on Friday - all good! 1/10,000 for Downs, and actually, the OB didn't mention the others, but they were all fine. We also found out we're having a second baby girl! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats on your good results *septbride*!!! 

I got my results on Monday! Everything was normal!!! SO excited :happydance: the gender we got in an envelope that's been delievered to the bakery. We find out on Saturday!!!! Cannot wait :yipee:


----------



## septbride

Great news, MrsC! Care to share the gender news?


----------



## MrsChezek

YES! Sorry, I forgot to post here...we got the blue icing in the cupcake! *It's going to be a boy* :happydance: We totally thought it would be a girl so we're thrown off a bit but look forward to having one of each. Now need to start thinking up some boy names!


----------



## J22

MrsChezek said:


> YES! Sorry, I forgot to post here...we got the blue icing in the cupcake! *It's going to be a boy* :happydance: We totally thought it would be a girl so we're thrown off a bit but look forward to having one of each. Now need to start thinking up some boy names!

How exciting! Congratulations on your baby boy :baby: Now to start thinking of names.......!


----------



## septbride

A little boy!! Congrats!


----------



## myra

Great news on the test resukts MrsC and j22!

And how exciting MrsC to find out the gender. OH and I also took a bit of getting used to the idea that we'd have a daughter after having a son...there was a certain appeal to having 2 of the same gender br now we're starting to look forward to also having a girl. 

Two more days til I'm in my third trimester! Crazy to think that my water broke right about now in my last pregnancy! Things continue to go well. Back and feet have begun aching but that's manageable compared to everything last time. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks ladies!
I'm doing well this week - last week my nausea came back with a vengeance Tues to Sunday. I thought I was going to die! I had to go back on my full dose of meds in order to be able to drink and eat at all. But Since Monday, it's been back to feeling good. Just a little tired.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! So sorry I have been MIA! I've had all day nausea so badly this time. I actually ended up in the ER with dehydration. I'm on meds now (which I was trying to avoid) but feeling much better now! How is veryone feeling???


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh no! Sorry to hear about your trip to the ER...I tried to avoid the meds myself but ended up on Diclegis. I'm trying to come off of it now but every time I do, the nausea comes back :cry: Otherwise, still all good here. 15 weeks on Friday so that's cool! I think today was my last day in my regular jeans...time to break out the maternity pants! Belly is getting big...


----------



## Grateful365

MrsC I am on Diclegis too. I have also been trying to get off it.... But same nausea comes back bad each time i stop. I am actually only taking one pill in the morning and thats working for me. 

I will be breaking out the maternity jeans soon too!!!


----------



## myra

Sorry to hear that all 3 of you are still dealing with such bad nausea. I'm glad to hear the meds are an option that helps, even if not your first choice. 


I can't believe how close its getting now...another 12 weeks or so and she'll be here! My husband and I are betting she'll show a couple weeks early but I guess we'll see...tiredness (almost as much as first tri) has been dominating here of late. I'm hoping it's mostly because we just moved a week ago and that energy starts to come back. At least hubby ha started stepping up more now that I have less energy to do things around the house.


----------



## Grateful365

Myra - so exciting!!!! So this is your 2nd baby? Good that DH is stepping up!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Myra* - 12 weeks sounds like such a short time! I'm so not ready...I'm glad I still have 5.5 months :dohh: I've done nothing in terms of prep for the second baby yet!!! I need to start soon...I'm interviewing doulas tho! So I guess that's a step.

*Grateful* - I've just been able to take the one pill at night for the most part and I've been ok. Except for last Tues through Sunday! I had to go back to full dose :cry: But last night I didn't take it and I've been ok today...so I'm going to try not to take it again and see how tomorrow goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## myra

Yes, this will be our second. Our son turns 2 next month- time has gone fast!

And I haven't done anything yet to prep for #2 either...guess I should start thinking about that soon! ;)


----------



## myra

I've finally identified that "strange feeling" in my abdomen as Braxton hicks :dohh: Only took a few days for me to realize it since I seeemd to having a bunch today- drank water and everything settled back down. I didn't experience it in my last pregnancy- did any of you?


----------



## MrsChezek

myra said:


> I've finally identified that "strange feeling" in my abdomen as Braxton hicks :dohh: Only took a few days for me to realize it since I seeemd to having a bunch today- drank water and everything settled back down. I didn't experience it in my last pregnancy- did any of you?

YES! With my first pregnancy...any time I'd dehydrate even slightly I'd get them. My doc had me drinking 10-12 cups of water EVERY day (in addition to any other liquids). He said it was serious business so I listened!!! I'm being terrible about water this pregnancy and haven't gotten them yet...but I'm sure it's coming!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## myra

MrsChezek said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> I've finally identified that "strange feeling" in my abdomen as Braxton hicks :dohh: Only took a few days for me to realize it since I seeemd to having a bunch today- drank water and everything settled back down. I didn't experience it in my last pregnancy- did any of you?
> 
> YES! With my first pregnancy...any time I'd dehydrate even slightly I'd get them. My doc had me drinking 10-12 cups of water EVERY day (in addition to any other liquids). He said it was serious business so I listened!!! I'm being terrible about water this pregnancy and haven't gotten them yet...but I'm sure it's coming!!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks! Guess I need to pick way up on water intake as well....I've also been terrible with drinking water.


----------



## Grateful365

I never had any braxton hicks in my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## septbride

Sorry to hear about the nausea...mine came back too! Though I actually think it might have been a little virus or something I picked up from my daughter. I haven't had any appetite for over a week. Blech. 

I had Braxton Hicks toward the end of my last pregnancy. An odd feeling! Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## myra

Yesterday I had my last ultrasound for a bit (was having one every 3 weeks to check on cervix length)...doc said I'm officially past the high risk point for cervix shortening like it did with my son. Phew and yay!!! Baby is looking good and just about 3lbs right now. When I saw that was 85th percentile I worried about trying to push out a 10 pounder but doc said this weight puts her at about 7lbs at birth. 
Now it's just doctors appointments every 3 weeks but no ultrasound.

In other news, I think I've pulled my stomach muscle- really hurts to carry my son, get in and out of chairs, stand for longer periods of time etc..doc said it's possible because of the strain put on the muscles as we grow bigger (he's even had patients who have had a rib broken as their bumps grew and put too much pressure on ribs!). I initially thought it was sore from he Braxton Hicks earlier this week but it hasn't gotten any better. Oh well, guess just one more fun pregnancy ache to deal with :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I slightly strained a muscle in my lower abs/groin area getting out of the car a couple weeks ago and it took a good week for it to heal. I had to be SO careful to not get out of the car with one leg but to swing them together and then stand. Same thing about getting out of the bed, swing legs together, sit up, then stand. So I am sure you must be in agony if you actually pulled it!!!! It's SO uncomfortable. Hope it heals soon!

I am doing well...nausea has been away and my energy isn't too bad so I've been trying to spring clean and just prep for the baby in any way I can. Got some really cute boy clothes! Which always gets me excited about having the little critter. :happydance:


----------



## myra

Glad you're feeling better MrsC...and have energy on top of it!

We've yet to do anything to get ready for #2, other than to get a new pram that has the option to seat both kids. 

I think the stomach muscle is just something that will be there until baby...the only way to heal it is to not lift anything heavy and further take the strain off by keeping off my feet. I'm limiting the amount I carry/pick up my son (29lbs) but I can't not pick him up or hold him. I'm a teacher so usually on my feet all day but have been tying to get better about that and do more sitting.


----------



## myra

It's been quiet here. I hope everyone is doing ok and just caught up in the chaos of daily life + pregnancy + toddler, for many of us. 

Just ordered a crib for #2...wow, that really makes this whole thing seem that much more real. In about 2 months, we'll have 2 kids at home! A bit of a scary prospect...if we thought having 1 kid was life-changing, I can only imagine having 2. Taking a few deep breaths...I'm sure all will
Be fine...we'll all just have that adjustment time. 

How are the rest of you? Have you done prep for baby's arrival?


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Myra! I'm sorry to hear you've been in some pain. So exciting that your getting closer!!! Getting the 2nd crib really does make it real hu?! We haven't done any prep yet for #2. Waiting for gender u/s on April 20. &#128521;

AFM: I just recently started to feel the baby move a little. Feels like a little goldfish &#10084;&#65039;. Also been experiencing some pretty intense tailbone pain. Sometimes it hurts to even sit down!


----------



## myra

Good to hear from you Grateful. Exciting to feel the baby start moving! With the amount of movement my little one has ben doing lately, I've been calling her a ninja gymnast...I don't remember my son being this active, granted he was already born at this point.

Do you have a guess about your baby's gender? Will be fun to find out in a few weeks. Sorry to hear you've also been in quite a bit of pain- I hope things heal up soon!


----------



## Grateful365

I didn't feel my son kick very much either because I had an anteror placenta so it will be interesting this time!

My gut feeling was girl this time... Maybe just because I've been so sick this time.... Lol but when i had a scan at 13 weeks I asked the Dr. to peek down there. He did and we both thought it looked like boy parts. So now I can only picture a boy!


----------



## myra

With my son, we had a 3D scan at 13weeks and we were pretty certain we saw boy bits, even that early on...With this one I had a gut feeling she was a girl, even though early on I thought it looked like she might have boy parts.

Either way, it will be exciting for you to be able find out in a few more weeks!


----------



## myra

Did you find out gender this week Grateful? I hope your ultrasound went well and that baby cooperated with revealing his/her bits ;)

I'm on the 6 week countdown...can't believe A) that I've made it this far and B) that baby is coming so soon!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Myra!! Yes we found out Monday that we are expecting a sweet baby BOY!!

https://i58.tinypic.com/2mneskj.jpg

You really are getting close to the end!!! Sooooo exciting!!! Do you have the nursery all done?? This is your first girl right???!?!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, I hope you are having a great Friday....I on the last few days until the 3rd tri, I cant believe it. Im glad my little guy is safely growing in my tummy but I will be glad not to be pregnant LOL. This pregnancy really kicked my immune systems ass, and I am spent LOL. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Grateful365

Hi MK!! Getting close!! This pregnancy has alao been harder than my first. Lots of MS this time that really kicked my butt. The 2nd tri has been pretty good so far though. Are you having a boy or girl???


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> Hi MK!! Getting close!! This pregnancy has alao been harder than my first. Lots of MS this time that really kicked my butt. The 2nd tri has been pretty good so far though. Are you having a boy or girl???

Im having a boy, so one of each I am so excited:happydance::happydance:


----------



## myra

So far 2 boys and 1 girl in our group. Anyone else find out gender?

Yes, Grateful. This will be our 1st girl. Will be interesting to see differences between them as boy/girl but also just as they develop their own personalities. Our son is very outgoing and almost always happy. 
As for are we ready...we still haven't done much. Eek! We won't have a separate nursery- we're in a small 2 bedroom flat. Our son his his own room (which they will eventually share) and baby 2, will be in our room for the first 8-12 months. I tried to put the crib together but kept getting frustrated, so will have to revisit it one day soon. On my list for his weekend is to pack a hospital bag. I've been having more period-like cramps and lots of pressure on pelvic area- not sure if this is because baby has dropped or if it means labor will be coming sooner rather than later...


----------



## J22

Hi ladies, I'm just trying to catch up with the thread as I've had computer probs for ages and couldn't access. Hope you're all well!

xx


----------



## Grateful365

MK and Myra - one of each!! How exciting!! 

MK - i just love having a little boy! Your gonna LOVE it. :hugs:

Myra - We just have 1 very small empty bedroom with no closet so we debated putting them together as well. I think we are going to keep them separate at first and maybe combine them later as your saying :thumbup: sounds like you might be getting close! Was your first early?

J22- welcome back!! :flower: how are you feeling?

AFM: we did a little gender reveal party for our immediate family. They all came over and we played a little video we made of the ultrasound and revealed the gender. Went mostly well! Both grandmas were really hoping for a girl. Especially my mom. With my age, this very well may be my last and she knows that. After we announced baby is a boy, she was obviously disappointed a bit. Before she left she sady handed me a little pink present she had wrapped to surprise me... She was so sure it was a girl. :cry: talk about feeling guilty for announcing it is a boy!!! Lol.... 

I just love my little boy and I am thrilled he will have a brother to be best friends with! I'm getting more and more excited and we are just starting his nursery. :flower:


----------



## Septie

I am due with our 3rd when I will be 41, 25 weeks along. 3rd boy! Our first two are close in age; they are best friends and amazing together!! Hope the third won't feel too left out (they will be 4 and 6 when he arrives)...


----------



## Grateful365

Septie - Congratulations on your 3rd baby! I'm glad to hear your boys ate so close. That's what I'm hoping for my boys too :flower: I'm sure your older boys will watch out for their new baby brother!!!


----------



## myra

Welcome and congrats Septie!!


----------



## myra

Just a quick update to let you know my daughter was born yesterday at 38weeks. Healthy and absolutely perfect! 

How are the rest of you doing/feeing these days?


----------



## Grateful365

myra said:


> Just a quick update to let you know my daughter was born yesterday at 38weeks. Healthy and absolutely perfect!
> 
> How are the rest of you doing/feeing these days?

Huge congratulations Myra!!!! I know your over the moon! We need a picture!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## myra

Thanks grateful! We are thrilled! And a bit overwhelmed at the reality of having 2 kiddos at home...still obviously in the early days so we'll get into a routine at some point and that will help. It helps that big brother is already very taken with his sis :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MKHewson

myra said:


> Thanks grateful! We are thrilled! And a bit overwhelmed at the reality of having 2 kiddos at home...still obviously in the early days so we'll get into a routine at some point and that will help. It helps that big brother is already very taken with his sis :)

Ahh she is a little doll.


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations *myra*!!!!! Yay :hug:

Sorry I've been MIA the last 2 months but it's been insane...and mostly in a crazy, stressful way :cry: We went on our baby moon to cancun and Hayden woke up with a 105 fever on our 4th day there...it was a nightmare. Last night, she woke up at midnight crying cause she threw up all over her crib. She then threw up 4 more times and we were up until 4am. I'm just exhausted! But there have been some nice fun times in between these sort of disasters but I just haven't had much down time to write here. My pregnancy is going well...I'm starting to get vericose veins which really SUCKS. Otherwise, all is good so fingers crossed it stays that way. I have my glucose test on June 1st so I'll post how that goes.

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------

